
Casascius Coins now only available by invitation - tocomment
http://casascius.wordpress.com/2013/04/01/orders-now-accepted-by-invitation-only/
======
tocomment
I imagine there's a startup opportunity to start making lower denomination
coins for consumers. Anyone interested? Where would you get custom coins
manufactured?

~~~
xhrpost
Sounds like a decent idea. From bottom of article: "Are you thinking of
producing physical bitcoins? Do you have the resources to do any kind of mass
production of a product like this and just need the magic that ensures that
the product is a reliable functional physical bitcoin? Please contact me."

